# Anyone have pictures of projector Headlights on their MK4 GTI?



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

Id like to buy some projector headlights for my mk4 id like to go for a 8k HID. Not sure on which style to pick there is alot id like to see what you guys have and how they look on your car.


----------



## fretburn1210 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have pictures of projector Headlights on their MK4 GTI? (StillANoob)*

Heres a few, lights look really blue in these pics but are much lighter in person


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

bought some already, but thanks


----------



## *GT!* (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Custom made.^^ Those other lights are hideous.


----------



## jharmon718 (Sep 5, 2008)

> PA-TDI
> 
> Custom made.^^ Those other lights are hideous.


 X2 for the Hideous part. 

Your Lights look awesome.


----------



## jetta_sport_edition_tdi (Jan 11, 2008)




----------

